# Java Media Framework im Java Editor



## Rave (6. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab vor längerer Zeit ein Programm geschrieben das das JMF benötigt und nun habe ich den Java Editor und das JMF neuinstalliert und wenn ich das Programm kompilieren bekomme ich immer den fehler:


MediaCenter.java:6:1: package javax.media does not exist
import javax.media.*;
^
1 error

Und das obwohl ich es installiert habe !!

Jemand ne Idee woran das liegen kann ?


----------



## Kr0e (7. Mrz 2011)

Keine Sorge, wir haben genug Infos, um dein Problem im Handumdrehen zu lösen 

...


Mal im Ernst^^

- Welchen "Java Editor" hast du denn ?
- Was genau meinst du mit installiert ?! Beim ERstellen von Programmen musst du dem Compiler sagen, wo die JMF Dateien sind 
   -> Genau das bedeutet deine Fehlermeldung  Dein Compiler hat keine Ahnung was du mit javax.media meinst  Und PCs sind doch
       beim Raten sooo schlecht...


Gruß,

Chris


----------



## Rave (7. Mrz 2011)

Kr0e hat gesagt.:


> Keine Sorge, wir haben genug Infos, um dein Problem im Handumdrehen zu lösen
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



- Mein Java Editor heisst auch Java Editor  
- Wo "sag" ich denn dem Kompiler wo dieses Packet liegt ? 
- Ich hab es in den als Standart Ordner eingestellten Ordner installiert. Muss das in irgendeinen besonderen Ordner ?


----------



## Kr0e (7. Mrz 2011)

entschuldige  Mir war ehct nicht bekannt, dass es einen Javaeditor namens Javaeditor gibt 
Ich würde zu einer der professionelleren IDEs raten. Wie es beim Javaeditor geht ,weiß ich nicht 

Netbeans oder auch Eclipse sind hervoragende Editoren.


----------



## Rave (7. Mrz 2011)

Kr0e hat gesagt.:


> entschuldige  Mir war ehct nicht bekannt, dass es einen Javaeditor namens Javaeditor gibt
> Ich würde zu einer der professionelleren IDEs raten. Wie es beim Javaeditor geht ,weiß ich nicht
> 
> Netbeans oder auch Eclipse sind hervoragende Editoren.



Kein Ding  ich lad mir gerade Eclipse  
Wie geht es denn dort ?? Damit ich das gleich machen kann wen der Download fertig ist !


----------



## Rave (7. Mrz 2011)

Hab jetzt auch das Problem das ich wenn ich auf RUN klicke nicht auswählen kann Run as Java application!! 

Hab unter den Einstellungen den Ordner von meinem Java angegeben, dennoch kann ich es nicht ausführen !!


----------



## Wookie81 (13. Mrz 2011)

Allgemein sind deine Informationen noch etwas dürftig. Um dein Programm in Eclipse laufen zu lassen solltest/könntest du folgendermaßen vorgehen:


Neues Java Projekt anlegen
Deine Java Datei importieren oder (kopieren&)einfügen
JMF als externe Libary einbinden
Deine Java Datei als Run as -> Java Application ausführen

Vermutlich würde es auch gehen, wenn du JMF korrekt in den Build Path deines Javaeditors einbindest.



> Hab jetzt auch das Problem das ich wenn ich auf RUN klicke nicht auswählen kann Run as Java application!!


Ich denke das liegt eher daran, dass du kein Java Projekt angelegt hast?



> Hab unter den Einstellungen den Ordner von meinem Java angegeben, dennoch kann ich es nicht ausführen !!


Keine Ahnung was du getan hast. Was du tun musst ist deine jdk in Eclipse hinzufügen (falls das nicht automatisch gemacht wird).

Gruß,
Wk


----------

